# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  UroJ nga zemrat ,PAQE DASHURI ne familjet tuaja. GëZUAR KRISHTLINDJET, ZOTI JU BEKOFT

## [A-SHKODRANI]

*Ju uroJ nga zemra,PAQE DASHURI ne familjet tuaja. GëZUAR KRISHTLINDJET, ZOTI JU BEKOFTE.*

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Gezuar dhe nga une.Qoft ky viti i endrave dhe deshirave te juaja.Shendet dhe lumturi ne familjet tuaja.Respekte.

----------

